# TNT  Egg and Pepper Frittata



## kadesma (Oct 5, 2012)

This will serve 4 In a bowl beat or whisk   everthing but the evoo that would be the 6 large eggs, add 1/4 c. slivered prosciutto, 2-3 tab. roasted red peppers chopped, 1/3 c. coarse chopped spinach, 1 tea. honey, salt and pepper, 2 Tab. fresh grated parmesan, Heat a 10 in skillet over med heat and add your 2 tab. evoo When your evoo is hot enough to make eggs sizzle add the egg mixture and reduce the heat to low and cook uncovered til fittata is set but not brown. about 15 min. the egg mix should lose that liquid appearance when set now slice your pan under the broiler about 6 in from the heat for 1-2 min. til top is golden. This makes a nice painino with some mustard or even pesto. A geen salad is good too but home fries with onion is great for breakfast. along with toast and jam.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yummy!!!  Thanks, Ma!


----------



## Addie (Oct 5, 2012)

In our family a frittata is a main dish for supper. I saute potaots thinly sliced, onions, red, yellow and green peppers, mushrooms and frozen peas. I use six to a dozen eggs thouroughly beaten. I put it in the 12 inch saute pan with the helper hande, (I need that extra handle) and cook on low heat on top of the stove. When it is halfway done, I then place it under the broiler to brown the top. Sometimes I will add diced ham, or some other meat. Left over steak, etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> In our family a frittata is a main dish for supper. I saute potaots thinly sliced, onions, red, yellow and green peppers, mushrooms and frozen peas. I use six to a dozen eggs thouroughly beaten. I put it in the 12 inch saute pan with the helper hande, (I need that extra handle) and cook on low heat on top of the stove. When it is halfway done, I then place it under the broiler to brown the top. Sometimes I will add diced ham, or some other meat. Left over steak, etc.



In this area that would be called Jumbot, a great way to use up all the musgoes.

A frittata in this area highlights only a few ingredients and does not contain potatoes or other starches.

Interesting how things vary from place to place.

No matter where you live peppers and eggs on Italian toast is a great sandwich!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

Addie said:


> In our family a frittata is a main dish for supper. I saute potaots thinly sliced, onions, red, yellow and green peppers, mushrooms and frozen peas. I use six to a dozen eggs thouroughly beaten. I put it in the 12 inch saute pan with the helper hande, (I need that extra handle) and cook on low heat on top of the stove. When it is halfway done, I then place it under the broiler to brown the top. Sometimes I will add diced ham, or some other meat. Left over steak, etc.


 A frittata can be just about anything we enjoy, leftovers are great and some good veggies as well. This one here I posted can be added to and enlarged. This is for 4 but can be made smaller. I like your idea it sounds great I just can't handle the green peppers so I usually do red or yellow instead. Thanks Addie.
kades


----------



## Addie (Oct 6, 2012)

The first time I made this when my kids were small, they let out a lot of EEEWWs. I told then it was a pizza without the crust. So they ate it a loved it. My kids were so gullible. I told them fish was white chicken. They cleaned that up also. I lied a lot to my kids when they were small. All is fair in love and raising kids/1


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yummy!!! Thanks, Ma!


 You're welcome my friend.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2012)

I ended up with a frittata last night.  Asparagus in butter till tender, poured in the egg, seasoned with fresh ground Citrus Pepper, when almost set, I sprinkled some shaved Smoked Salmon on top and shaved Parmesan over that.  Under the broiler and, Bazinga!  I had a fantastic dinner.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I ended up with a frittata last night. Asparagus in butter till tender, poured in the egg, seasoned with fresh ground Citrus Pepper, when almost set, I sprinkled some shaved Smoked Salmon on top and shaved Parmesan over that. Under the broiler and, Bazinga! I had a fantastic dinner.


 PF that sounds so good. Thanks for sharing with  me. I plan to make one for dh and I soon.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2012)

I got the inspiration after reading this thread...Thank YOU!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> The first time I made this when my kids were small, they let out a lot of EEEWWs. I told then it was a pizza without the crust. So they ate it a loved it. My kids were so gullible. I told them fish was white chicken. They cleaned that up also. I lied a lot to my kids when they were small. All is fair in love and raising kids/1


 
Don't feel bad, all moms do it lol!
My Daughter eats everything but my son thinks Brocolli are mini green trees, mash with courgettes or spinach is Ben 10 mash, asparagus spears are Elephant pimples ( He likes gross things ) and onions he eats because Shrek loves onions etc.
He only eats muchrooms if they're baby ones so I chop the big ones smaller and say they're cripple baby mushrooms and I make grilled rye bread with cheese, mustard, mayo, ham and chives and tell him it's African Pizza.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 12, 2012)

This sound amazing Kades...my Steve will love this, thank you xx



kadesma said:


> This will serve 4 In a bowl beat or whisk   everthing but the evoo that would be the 6 large eggs, add 1/4 c. slivered prosciutto, 2-3 tab. roasted red peppers chopped, 1/3 c. coarse chopped spinach, 1 tea. honey, salt and pepper, 2 Tab. fresh grated parmesan, Heat a 10 in skillet over med heat and add your 2 tab. evoo When your evoo is hot enough to make eggs sizzle add the egg mixture and reduce the heat to low and cook uncovered til fittata is set but not brown. about 15 min. the egg mix should lose that liquid appearance when set now slice your pan under the broiler about 6 in from the heat for 1-2 min. til top is golden. This makes a nice painino with some mustard or even pesto. A geen salad is good too but home fries with onion is great for breakfast. along with toast and jam.
> kades


----------

